# Cichlids in Chicago



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi, Y'all - It's been awhile since I posted. Please see my post under freshwater general if you live anywhere near Chicago. If you swing by the show, you'll be amazed at the beautiful fish, and certainly inspired to grow some big fish of your own!


----------

